# How much is President's Level worth vs Executive?



## 4Reliefnow (Oct 17, 2017)

I have Executive Level with the Destinations Program and am considering moving up to President's Level.  The purchase would have to be a combo of points plus a week at $7 a point.  I do not think the purchase of 3,000 points at $12 has any merit.

What is it worth?

The two benefit changes I am aware of
Bank points for 1.5 years vs bank for 1.0 year
Last minute reservation discount at 30% for 60 days vs 25% for 30 days.

One view is to say if I reserve a 4,000 point reservation and save 30% that is 1,200 points.  The value is 4 nights mid-week 1br at Canyon Villas or Ocean Pointe.

Another view is I can rent 1,200 for 60 cents or $720 at vacationpointexchange.com

This all assumes that I make a discount reservation, find the inventor, how often?

What do you think it is worth to move up to President's Level?  I do not need more points for my personal travel plans.


----------



## curbysplace (Oct 18, 2017)

No. It's not worth it. 

I'm in the same position and no matter how I look at it, the benefits are not that much better to justify the sizeable upfront cost of the points or the additional ever-increasing annual maintenance fees.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 18, 2017)

We were at 6450 points and a month ago, MVC offered to sell us enough points (750) to get to Executive level or more (hybrid) to Presidential level.  We decided to go with Presidential level because that would get us to SPG/Marriott platinum immediately as opposed to about 5 years at the rate that we had been going.  If we had already been at Platinum level then we would not have gone all the way to Presidential level.

We have started to travel outside of traditioning timesharing and into cruises and possibly land tours.  The exchange rate for cruises has a 50% mark up and land tours at about 10-15%.  We will not use points for cruises but we certainly will for land tours.  With the platinum card, there is a built in cost to get us there and gain on better hotel room placements, so we look at it as part of the overhead in using DC points and especially for booking land tours.


----------



## SeaDoc (Oct 18, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 19, 2017)

SeaDoc said:


> Third Home, which was only a benefit to Chairman's Club is now available to Presidential as well, making Presidential much more valuable.  Only difference between Chairman's and Presidential, as of this writing, is 1.5 year banking for Presidential and 2.0 years banking for Chairman's level.  Presidential is now the sweet spot for this program, and yes, I remain affiliated with MVWC at the present time.


I still think that Executive is the sweet spot. It is where 13 month single night reservations comes in to play. A sweet spot would be where the biggest benefit comes in to play and 1+ nights at 13 months is by far IMO the biggest benefit of any of the ownership level benefits. It is perhaps the most used benefit for those getting to that level. I doubt there are many people out there that are clamoring for overpriced (points wise) vacation rentals over the number that would prefer the 1+ nights at 13 months at vacation club properties. Lets be real, no sales spin.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 21, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I still think that Executive is the sweet spot. It is where 13 month single night reservations comes in to play. A sweet spot would be where the biggest benefit comes in to play and 1+ nights at 13 months is by far IMO the biggest benefit of any of the ownership level benefits. It is perhaps the most used benefit for those getting to that level. I doubt there are many people out there that are clamoring for overpriced (points wise) vacation rentals over the number that would prefer the 1+ nights at 13 months at vacation club properties. Lets be real, no sales spin.


I agree that for many Executive is the sweet spot. However, we almost never use points that far ahead (as opposed to weeks). The most valuable benefit to me is to book within 60 days ahead at a 30% discount (vs. 25% at only 30 days ahead for Executive). So for us Presidential is the sweet spot.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 21, 2017)

Deleted by Poster.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 21, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree that for many Executive is the sweet spot. However, we almost never use points that far ahead (as opposed to weeks). The most valuable benefit to me is to book within 60 days ahead at a 30% discount (vs. 25% at only 30 days ahead for Executive). So for us Presidential is the sweet spot.



That's interesting that you see the inside of 60-days booking discount as a significant benefit. Do you really find there is much good stuff available at that late date?


----------



## kds4 (Oct 21, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> That's interesting that you see the inside of 60-days booking discount as a significant benefit. Do you really find there is much good stuff available at that late date?



I agree with Boca. Today I was able to book a 3BR Oceanside unit at Surfwatch in early December. The discount on the 2 nights was 180 points (approaching $100).


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 21, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree that for many Executive is the sweet spot. However, we almost never use points that far ahead (as opposed to weeks). The most valuable benefit to me is to book within 60 days ahead at a 30% discount (vs. 25% at only 30 days ahead for Executive). So for us Presidential is the sweet spot.


Are you sure it isn't ThirdHome that makes Presidential the sweet spot for you though?


----------



## Quilter (Oct 21, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> That's interesting that you see the inside of 60-days booking discount as a significant benefit. Do you really find there is much good stuff available at that late date?



I have 4 nights reserved in December.   2 of them are still showing as available.   If they are still available next week I'll get back 277 points.  However, only 200 of them will be go into 2018 because 77 need to be used in 2017.   Still, getting the 200 back would be nice.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 22, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you sure it isn't ThirdHome that makes Presidential the sweet spot for you though?


Surely you jest!


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 22, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> That's interesting that you see the inside of 60-days booking discount as a significant benefit. Do you really find there is much good stuff available at that late date?


For us, yes, because we love to go to Hilton Head and Williamsburg in the winter.  We use this discount on almost half of our points bookings.  For many people this would not be so useful.


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone used ThirdHome with DC Points? Is it worth it? How do you book in ThirdHome using DC Points?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 7, 2018)

There is a lot of stuff you can book within 30 days, 60 is great! If you are flexible. Simple example, there were mvci in Hawaii within 30 days with at least 7 consecutive days last year Aug-Dec. Many other examples. You’d be surprised. Ko Olina and Maui was available this month, shadow ridge, newport coast, grand residence, ritz carlton tahoe, etc. We do most stays within 30 days. Free points. It’s the best benefit imho. Thailand virtually any month.


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you have the 30 day or 60 day booking window with the discounted points?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 7, 2018)

I only have 30 day, presidential is 60. That would be nice. I kept track for a while what was available first of each month within 30 days. Made my decision easy.


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 7, 2018)

That’s good to know you get good bookings at 30 days out and save on points. I will be Executive Level and also have the perk. In reviewing the OP’s original question, I think the sweet spot in the DC Points program is at Executive Level. I debated between 4000 pts (Select) and 7000 pts (Executive) and the Executive Level perks took me over the edge. I like the 25% savings on points when booking at 30 days for last minute travel and the ability to book Ritz Carlton clubs at 13 months (if we ever go to St Thomas, I would definitely book that early) as well as the later banking window (4 months instead of 6 months).


----------



## alexb (Mar 7, 2018)

How many points is presidential


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 7, 2018)

Here is the link of the levels and the details:

https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...rshipLevelsResources/benefits_at_a_glance.pdf

I would like to be Presidential, not sure I will ever do it though. Chairman seems to be a minor difference from Presidential.


----------



## StevenTing (Mar 7, 2018)

It was worth it for me to jump from Executive to Presidential with 1000 points.  Spent $6800.  First immediate benefit is the Platinum status.  I travel for work occasionally but not enough to get platinum.  I fluctuate between Silver and Gold depending on the year and rollover nights.  Having guaranteed check-in with 48 hours notice is nice.  I was also able to use the 60 day discount window on an existing reservation.  I rebooked my reservation and saved about 1000 points that went back into the holding account.  That's 1000 more points I can use on a quick get-away this year.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 7, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> There is a lot of stuff you can book within 30 days, 60 is great! If you are flexible. Simple example, there were mvci in Hawaii within 30 days with at least 7 consecutive days last year Aug-Dec. Many other examples. You’d be surprised. Ko Olina and Maui was available this month, shadow ridge, newport coast, grand residence, ritz carlton tahoe, etc. We do most stays within 30 days. Free points. It’s the best benefit imho. Thailand virtually any month.


I don't think DC is the way to go for these type of off-season weeks (or for many situations at all). You can routinely trade studios for Marriott 1BR and even 2BR in Hawaii from SEP-DEC. I don't see value in using DC points for such a trade vs. a week, but your calculations may differ.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 7, 2018)

davidvel said:


> I don't think DC is the way to go for these type of off-season weeks (or for many situations at all). You can routinely trade studios for Marriott 1BR and even 2BR in Hawaii from SEP-DEC. I don't see value in using DC points for such a trade vs. a week, but your calculations may differ.



Question about this...are those offseason Hawaii 1BR/2BR weeks that can be exchanged for,  generally stuff sitting there as an instant exchange at the last minute (30-60 days), or stuff you would have to put in an OGS for and wait to get a late match? It would seem that the advantage of DC Points in that situation would be if you decided you had a free weekend (or week) in the next month or so, you can just go online, see what is available for your date(s) and choose what you want to book. Whereas if what you are talking about requires an OGS and then waiting to see what actually matches and when, it would seem you have much less control over what you might get in that situation. On the other hand, if the trading inventory is just sitting there as an instant exchange, then that scenario is much more comparable in the control you would have to the control you have making a last minute points reservation (as long as you are looking for a full week).


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 7, 2018)

davidvel said:


> I don't think DC is the way to go for these type of off-season weeks (or for many situations at all). You can routinely trade studios for Marriott 1BR and even 2BR in Hawaii from SEP-DEC. I don't see value in using DC points for such a trade vs. a week, but your calculations may differ.



Well, sure, in some respects I agree with you. But you picked Hawaii out of examples, and only the lower seasons. The question I was answering is are there within 30 day available, and I gave some random examples. You will note in my list was Shadow Ridge and Ritz Tahoe for March, hardly low season for those, they are high season. Some of Hawaii was high season as well. This was a small piece of the full list meant to illustrate the point.

As far as value, sure, if one was going to go to Hawaii in Sept, one would want to review potentially what is cheapest. DC points vs trade (if you have anything to trade left) vs Getaways vs Renting vs Escapes.

We also know that there is different inventory for weeks vs points, so, one may get you in somewhere that another will not. For us, we just decide if or when we want to go somewhere, and usually it’s soon. No kids, no job, and for sure don’t generally want places in the US that are often high season in summer. Don’t want the crowds in general. So, for us, we say let’s go somewhere in the next 3 weeks, sounds like similar to what Steven wrote above. We look up what can done, and go with it. Points are useful for this. So, why spend 4000 points for a week somewhere where there are too many others, when, I might be able to spend 2000 minus 25% for a shoulder season at the same resort that I can’t find via exchange (if I have any left) or other methods? Spending 1500 is of course better than 4000. Assuming good weather, no hurricanes, etc. Depends on the place.

We use Getaways a lot too. Usually, the ultra cheap ones, and generally non Marriott. Where we are this week, Stromy Point Village, is very nice, prefer it to the Marriott here. Sure, it’s not warm in Branson this time of year, but, we go for the shows, which are inside. And if you’ve been to Branson anything close to high season, the traffic is awful, not so right now. So, for ~$250 for a full week, we have a house to ourselves. I certainly would not spend for the Marriott here even with 25% if I get to come here for ~$250 and stay in a detached house and thus no noise. And I certainly would not exchange. Again, just an illustration. Not everyone has the same uses.

I do agree that weeks have better value for the most part, and we enjoy ours for sure. But points have more flexibility, and that can be useful too. One looks, sees it, clicks the button, done. And it might be a week, but it might be 10 days, 6 days, who knows. We find that to be of value. What we do not like to do is arrange far in advance. The only exception in general is overseas trips outside of the USA, those take more planning. But YMMV.

Forgot that Presidential also conveys Platinum, which is a very good benefit. I would really like that one.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 8, 2018)

We paid about 44K in Sept last year to get us to Presidential status and some, from Select. We really did that to get us to Platinum MR status as with the rate of our nights accumulation, it would take us another 8 years.  Our first Marriott stay after we obtained Presidential status, we got an unit with amazing view of the golf course and green (right outside our window) at DSV II.  We are not status people but we certainly love good locations.  We also do alot of international travel and being platinum improves our chance of hotel room upgrades.


----------



## Jeff Stephen (Mar 9, 2018)

Any experience renting or buying DC points?

Recently I was short a couple of points for a tour and rented them from another Marriott owner.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2018)

I agree that the 60 day discount availability, 13 month short stay access, and platinum MR upgrade are great benefits. For me, the best benefit of my chairman level is the ability to bank points for two years after my usage year. I have more weeks that I could use so I can now use these points over the next few years in retirement.

I also typically use my discounted points for shorter stays, so exchanging is of lower value to me.


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 9, 2018)

I am buying DC Points via resale and decided to buy 7000 points because I see the benefits of 13 month booking window for regular and luxury properties, longer banking window (4 months before year end vs 6 months), 25% discount on last minute bookings, and the flexibility to go many places for any number of days. I debated between buying 4000 points for Select level or 7000 for Executive level to start out but, ultimately, the 13 month booking window for Ritz Carlton and the longer banking window are what led me to choose Executive level. I do like a few perks of the higher levels, mainly the ability to get greater points discounts within 60 day of check-in and more time to use banked points (1.5 to 2 years). I shall see how I use my points and then decide if it worth buying more for those benefits. I called MVC yesterday to check on the commercial use clause. They said it is okay to rent time booked with DC Points just like with weeks. Fortunately the “commercial” clause does not apply to occasional rentals of reserved time you can’t use yourself. They told me just to call and change the name on the reservation.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 9, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> Question about this...are those offseason Hawaii 1BR/2BR weeks that can be exchanged for,  generally stuff sitting there as an instant exchange at the last minute (30-60 days), or stuff you would have to put in an OGS for and wait to get a late match? It would seem that the advantage of DC Points in that situation would be if you decided you had a free weekend (or week) in the next month or so, you can just go online, see what is available for your date(s) and choose what you want to book. Whereas if what you are talking about requires an OGS and then waiting to see what actually matches and when, it would seem you have much less control over what you might get in that situation. On the other hand, if the trading inventory is just sitting there as an instant exchange, then that scenario is much more comparable in the control you would have to the control you have making a last minute points reservation (as long as you are looking for a full week).


Generally these are for non-Maui bulk banks, from 50-75 days out, which allows for the upgrade. They are pretty consistent in their timing at the various locations. Apr-May and Oct-Dec in Hawaii. I use the sightings board as a historical reference each year as to the release. Also, there are obviously non-bulk weeks that show up under preference at various times as well. 

We have scored some great value trades using this strategy, but you have to start to get a feel of the release dates and when to look. (And check signings every day!) The hardest part is convincing the spouse that "we have to grab this" with only 24 hours to cancel...


----------

